# Partagas Dunhill Selection No. 150



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry for the horrible pictures. Interesting to note that these are not the "selecion suprema", but rather the "selection". Not sure of the significance of this. Stored in Dunhill St. James store since original purchase.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Those look very tasty. Nice score with that one.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

They look great. :ss 

Any idea on the date, since they've had them the whole time??


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Ermo said:


> They look great. :ss
> 
> Any idea on the date, since they've had them the whole time??


Best guess without checking is sometime in the 70s. I'll try to find out.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow ! 

What a site . Congrats on that find. :dr


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

What a terrific find.
Amanzing!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

ok
I'll trade ya a PSD4 for one straight up


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

D d d d d d d d d d d d a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a m m m m m m m m m m m m m m m m m m n n n n n n n n n n n n n n n n n n n n!

Beautiful. Just beautiful!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice, those are hard to come by and should appreciate well - unfortunately, if they were mine, I dont think they would last very long!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

You didn't just strike gold, you struck diamonds...tremendous find!!! Congratulations.....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

nice to be you...great find bro..


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice smokes bro. I've got a few boxes of those...they're great when I'm out washing the dog or trimming the hedges.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Super find:dr :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> Nice smokes bro. I've got a few boxes of those...they're great when I'm out washing the dog or trimming the hedges.


Lemme know when you need help washing the dog!

Great looking cigars! :dr


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Great looking sticks, any timelin on when we can expect a review?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

carni said:


> Great looking sticks, any timelin on when we can expect a review?


As soon as the weather improves and i can smoke outside again, i'll start posting some reviews.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> As soon as the weather improves and i can smoke outside again, i'll start posting some reviews.


Where I am in the sunshune state and it is 72, partly cloudy, slight breeze. You make the trip down here with two of those sticks and I will provide the weather.:ss


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Lemme know when you need help washing the dog!
> 
> Great looking cigars! :dr


I'll get the hedges

Those be some tasty looking smokes, enjoy. I am a bit curious on how much they cost?

T


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Yummy.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Nice, those are hard to come by and should appreciate well - unfortunately, if they were mine, I dont think they would last very long!


:tpd:

ATL


----------

